# boot manager



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

If anyone uses bootmanager, it works as a fix for no GPS lock on aosp. Liquid gingerbread wasnt locking for me, booted up my ota rom with bootmanager, got a lock, then booted back into liquid gingerbread. And got a lock right away. Alot faster then using rom manager to do it. God I love boot manager


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

In my experience the GPS lock doesn't stick. But yes, kickass program.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Strange. Mine worked first try. It didn't lag at all. Almost instant lock. Sorry it didn't work for you. Guess every phone truly is different


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never had a GPS lock problem on CM7.

But boot manager is awesome . I wish the ROMs would run a tad faster, though.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> If anyone uses bootmanager, it works as a fix for no GPS lock on aosp. Liquid gingerbread wasnt locking for me, booted up my ota rom with bootmanager, got a lock, then booted back into liquid gingerbread. And got a lock right away. Alot faster then using rom manager to do it. God I love boot manager


I concur with your theory as I have been doing this for quite sometime 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nolimitzr1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Location fix has been found, use networklocation apk from ota gingerbread build never have a issue since on any ROM

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

nolimitzr1 said:


> Location fix has been found, use networklocation apk from ota gingerbread build never have a issue since on any ROM
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is an entirely different problem than the Network Location bug that was fixed. The problem people have been having with AOSP is GPS simply not enabling properly (no icon, no lock). Booting into Sense in any way, whether by flashing a new Sense ROM to the phone or by way of BootManager, getting a GPS lock, and then going back to whatever your chosen AOSP flavor is does fix it however. I have had this bug several times myself, and while annoying, at least it has a fix that appears to stick up until at least the next re-flash of an AOSP ROM.


----------

